# Pics of my boys, at last!



## Sara_C

I finally got some uploaded 


I got my first rat, Oscar, through work. He arrived from the breeder, and as we were accepting the new stock it was obvious he had a probem with his eyes. At first we thought it was some sort of infection that was preventing him from opening his eyes, but after closer inspection, and a vet visit to confirm, it turned out he didn't have any eyes at all! A birth defect apparently. Obviously he couldn't be sold, and there was no way we were sending him back to the breeder, so i brought him home  I can honestly say it was the best thing i ever did. He's the bravest, naughtiest and most intelligent rat i've come accross - and the fact that he's blind hardly effects how he gets around at all.

A few months later, i brought Moss home, though not from [email protected] I found him in a pet shop in Barnsley, being kept in conditions that were far from ideal for rats. I had intended to rescue a rat, or at least get one from a breeder, but i swear my heart would have broken if i had left the store without him.

I also have thee female guinea pigs who are just a little older than two, who i similarly adore and dote on.

Oscar:









What a hard day... (don't ask about the random hand in the background :lol: it's a long story involving a camping shop and a mannequin...)


















With his head in the yoghurt drop packet...









Sniffing what used to be my cactus




























Moss:









Having his tail cleaned. That is not a happy rat 









All warm and snuggly










Those pics of Moss are pretty old - it's a shame he didn't keep that colour. It's almost completely faded out now, he looks nearly white in poor light. His colour's so strange...started off beige and now he just has beige shading around his blaze, and a dark grey patch at the base of his tail. Anyone got any ideas as to what that colour is?


----------



## JennieLove

Awww! Very cute babies.


----------



## OhBugger.

thats a very unique rat! He's very beautiful.
Moss is really cute! I love his ears.


----------



## Kimmiekins

Adorable! Handsome manrats you've got there.  Moss is TOO cute for words.

About his color change... I am so not good at stuff like that. Hope someone can figure it out.


----------



## ManBeard

Theres something very zen monk-ish about your blind rat. He reminds me of Splinter.


----------



## Star

Even tho you said Moss wasn't happy getting his tail washed, I always think dumbo rats are smiling all the time.


----------



## Night

Moss is the most adorable rat EVER! Send him to me


----------



## Poppyseed

Odin and Oscar could bond over missing eyes although I'm sure Odin's wasn't a birth defect. I think it probably was him being in an overcrowded feeder cage D: Poor thing is still very skittish from it and I would be too.

Really nothing harmful comes from it. I think Odin has a little trouble cleaning the side of his missing eye so I started bathing him (he has bad skin, poor fat thing D But he seems fine other than that and being a little skittish but that could be more genetics than the eye D:

I know now to never buy petstore rats again...


----------



## Sara_C

Aaaw, thank you everyone!

Hmm...well i suppose i could loan him to you Night, not sure how much postage would be though  

Oscars eyes don't bother him at all. I don't even have to clean them - he takes care of them pretty well lol. He scatches them so hard with his back feet i cringe, thinking he's hurting himself but he always knows exactly where to clean and how hard. And there's not an inch of my room he doesn't know - and he's so trusting it breaks my heart. He'll let me do anything to him. Listen at me, getting all soppy over my big squishy boys


----------



## Poppyseed

AWW! They sound like lovies!


----------



## Rachel-Phantom

Your dumbo is adorable.


----------



## Poppyseed

Now what about Oscar? I love his silky black hair and how huge he looks XD

And your dumbo is adorable as well, but all rats are to me lol.


----------



## Rachel-Phantom

I think Oscar is cute too. I have a female who looks similar to him. I just love dumbos and found Moss especially cute since he reminds me kinda of my dumbo who passed.


----------



## twitch

i'm not sure but i think moss's fading color is because he's a simease. i believe it is them that the markings change (about the age of molting i believe). i think it is them as well that have the dark spot on their bottom. but i've never owned one myself, i'm just basing my guess on what i've heard adn what of that that i can remember now. 

moss may be cute but there's something about that blind face that makes me melt with oscar. and what a character! i can't tell if its because of the way he looks in the pictures orthe stories you told but he certainly makes my heart lelt looking at him. i can certainly see why you had to take him home with you. *grins*


----------



## DonnaK

Such a hard life your rats have! 

Your boys are beautiful, err, I mean, handsome


----------



## Sara_C

Hehe, i love both my gorgeous boys, but Moss is definately the one that people melt over  I'm glad someone else thinks Oscar's handsome, instead of Moss always stealing the limelight with his cute nose and big ears!


----------



## 2manyrats

Aww, what cuties. I adore Moss' little blaze.


----------

